# Ps 4 or ps3



## bruce_batman (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey guys i am in a fix and i want to ask a question i Might be banned for this question so sorry


Is it sensible to buy ps3 after ps 4 is going to launch considering it is already hacked?? To play downloaded games 

Anyone??


----------



## T!M3 (Sep 18, 2013)

No it's not you won't find multiplayer servers since most people would move to ps4, also ps3 has 1-2 years support from Sony max so don't expect much support after that. But there are quite a few PS3 must play games if you want to try.  As for playing downloaded games not worth it, save up PSN points and buy them real cheap from store (I got quite a few good games at Rs 600) and with psn plus you can get some free game offer once in a while.


----------



## bruce_batman (Sep 18, 2013)

T!M3 said:


> No it's not you won't find multiplayer servers since most people would move to ps4, also ps3 has 1-2 years support from Sony max so don't expect much support after that. But there are quite a few PS3 must play games if you want to try.  As for playing downloaded games not worth it, save up PSN points and buy them real cheap from store (I got quite a few good games at Rs 600) and with psn plus you can get some free game offer once in a while.



for getting psn point i still would have to go and buy the 3000 game right??


----------



## T!M3 (Sep 19, 2013)

bruce_batman said:


> for getting psn point i still would have to go and buy the 3000 game right??



From nextworld.in you can buy psn cards while you do spend same amount for hardcopy and digital copy, you will find occasional sales with good prices. I also recommend PSN plus.

Also be sure you get PSN cards from the same region as your PS3 account


----------

